# Sigma DM3-$100.00



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It looks like this guy is desperate. He has dropped the price of thes $50.00 per day for the last few days.

Sigma DM3S | Guitars | Moncton | Kijiji








*Description*


Sigma from the 80’S, Solid top , mahogany back and sides Sigma des années 80, Top solide, coter et derrière en mahogany 100$ firm Shediac 588-2024


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wait three days and he’ll pay you $50.00 to take it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> Wait three days and he’ll pay you $50.00 to take it.


In good condition they go for over $300.00 and is quite a decent guitar. If I lived a little closer, I would grab it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Shediac might as well be on the other side of the world as far as I’m concerned.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> Shediac might as well be on the other side of the world as far as I’m concerned.


Unless you know someone on this side of the world you could trust and would pick it up for you and drop it off if they were heading that way.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Unless you know someone on this side of the world you could trust and would pick it up for you and drop it off if they were heading that way.


I live by the Mulder code.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> I live by the Mulder code.


What is that?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> What is that?


X-Files "Trust No One" lol


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Did anyone here buy it?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> X-Files "Trust No One" lol


We don't have TV. I don't think I have ever seen an X-file show unless it was over 25 years ago.



Chito said:


> Did anyone here buy it?


Yes, some smart buyer grabbed it. I told him I would take it if we could meet somewhere close but he never got back to me. I guess it was gone by then.


----------

